# Bellator 158 (London)



## UKMMAGURU

Bellator 158
16-JUL-2016
London, England

Announced bouts:
Kimbo Slice (5-2) vs. James Thompson (20-16)
Paul Daley (38-13) vs. Josh Koscheck (17-10)
Michael "Venom" Page (10-0) vs. Fernando Gonzales (25-13)
Linton Vassell (16-5) vs. Francis Carmont (24-11)

Unannouced bouts:
Bola Omoyele (8-4) vs. Lee Chadwick (21-12)
Alex Reid (10-8) vs. Dave Round (15-16)

:thumbsup:


----------



## anderton46

UKMMAGURU said:


> Bellator 158
> 16-JUL-2016
> London, England
> 
> Announced bouts:
> Kimbo Slice (5-2) vs. James Thompson (20-16)
> Paul Daley (38-13) vs. Josh Koscheck (17-10)
> Michael "Venom" Page (10-0) vs. Fernando Gonzales (25-13)
> Linton Vassell (16-5) vs. Francis Carmont (24-11)
> 
> Unannouced bouts:
> Bola Omoyele (8-4) vs. Lee Chadwick (21-12)
> Alex Reid (10-8) vs. Dave Round (15-16)
> 
> :thumbsup:


Pretty excited about this event. I really hope they put Manhoef on this card and Paul Sass (where has he been?)


----------



## UKMMAGURU

anderton46 said:


> Pretty excited about this event. I really hope they put Manhoef on this card and Paul Sass (where has he been?)


Paul Sass and Terry Etim have dropped off the face of the earth, seriously though I don't think either has a Bellator contract anymore nor are they active on Twitter when it comes to anything MMA, they may have retired. Rob Sinclair on the otherhand has 'liked' alot of Bellator London stuff on Twitter so wouldn't be surprised if he is eventually added.

Mark Godbeer vs James Mulheron has been added, Alex Reid's opponent is now Rodney Moore.


----------



## edlavis88

Saul Rogers would be a good pick up for this card. He would have won TUF imo if he'd sorted his visa issues. Bellator could definitely do worse than signing him up.


----------



## anderton46

UKMMAGURU said:


> Paul Sass and Terry Etim have dropped off the face of the earth, seriously though I don't think either has a Bellator contract anymore nor are they active on Twitter when it comes to anything MMA, they may have retired.


The situation with both of these guys is really odd. Both imo are some of the best technical fighters. Both had 1 fight for bellator where they won before never fighting again with no news what so ever. A bit disappointing


----------



## edlavis88

anderton46 said:


> The situation with both of these guys is really odd. Both imo are some of the best technical fighters. Both had 1 fight for bellator where they won before never fighting again with no news what so ever. A bit disappointing


Seems to happen a lot with UK fighters. Anthony Taylor was another guy. Undefeated Light-heavyweight Knocked out Mark Godbeer easily in 2011 then went on to not have a single fight in the last 5 years while Godbeer fought in Bellator. Mark Adams was BAMMA featherweight champ beat Alan Omer who has since fought in the UFC.
I guess guys just get bored with the lack of opportunity/money in the UK.

Even John Hathaway has had one fight in 3 1/2 years. 
Frustrating when you trying to root for UK talent.


----------



## anderton46

So, with the sad passing of Kimbo do we think Daley vs Lima will be made the main event or that bellator will want to find another high profile main event?

I'm hoping it is the latter as it is their debut in the UK so will want to make it quite big. But not sure who'd they'd get to fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Ironically Lima Vs Daley is a MUCH better fight than Kos. I reckon that's the new main.


Bellator's taking some hits though. First they are getting sued for fudging medical reports, then a week later a fighter who they booked to fight not long after a failed steroid test has passed away.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

anderton46 said:


> So, with the sad passing of Kimbo do we think Daley vs Lima will be made the main event or that bellator will want to find another high profile main event?
> 
> I'm hoping it is the latter as it is their debut in the UK so will want to make it quite big. But not sure who'd they'd get to fight.


Who's a bigger name than Daley on the Bellator books though?

Rampage (booked), Liam McGeary? I can't even think of anybody else.. Ben Henderson? Not for me, not in the UK.


----------



## anderton46

UKMMAGURU said:


> Who's a bigger name than Daley on the Bellator books though?
> 
> Rampage (booked), Liam McGeary? I can't even think of anybody else.. Ben Henderson? Not for me, not in the UK.


Yeah I know it is hard to think of a fight which is a shame. Liam can't happen as they wouldn't rush a title fight. Henderson is known for taking short notice fights so a WW fight with him would be pretty sweet.

Maybe Cheik Kongo vs TBA as the co-main? I'd be happy with that.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/9/11894466/mma-news-michael-page-fights-evangelista-santos-at-bellator-158



> Evangelista Santos is a busy man, and for the 3rd time in 4 months, he's going to be fighting on a Bellator card. Stepping in for Fernando Gonzalez, who is out due to visa issues, the Brazilian will face British phenom Michael Page on the main card of Bellator 158 on July 16th. Bellator officials formally announced the bout on Thursday.
> 
> Santos (21-17) made his Bellator debut on April 22nd, when he pulled off a shocking 30-second kneebar win against the heavily favored Brennan Ward at Bellator 153. He received a quick turnaround fight against Saad Awad on May 14th, but was knocked out in the 1st round. "Cyborg" is best known for his epic Cage Rage clash with Melvin Manhoef in 2006, which ended in a 2nd round KO loss but otherwise is one of the best wars MMA has ever seen. He lost a rematch to Manhoef in 2014 and announced his retirement from the sport, but the 38-year-old has obviously returned and his set to fight for the 4th time this year.
> 
> Page (10-0) is coming off a toe hold win against Jeremie Holloway, also on Bellator 153. The unexpected submission win for the flashy knockout artist was just the 3rd of his brief career. Of course, with the 29-year-old racking up the dominant stoppage victories throughout his Bellator run, fans have clamored for an upped level of difficulty from the likes of Holloway and Charlie Ontiveros. Even though he won't be getting Gonzalez next month, he will be fighting a seasoned veteran of the sport who is two fights removed from spoiling Brennan Ward's title shot hopes.
> 
> Bellator 158 takes place at the O2 Arena in London, England. The main card will air live on Spike UK and Channel 5 in the United Kingdom, and will be broadcast on tape delay on Spike TV in the United States. Of course, the original main event was due to be Kimbo Slice vs. James Thompson 2, but Slice's death means that Paul Daley vs. Douglas Lima has been promoted to main event status. The rest of the card includes Linton Vassell vs. Francis Carmont and Mark Godbeer vs. James Mulheron.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Probably a better fight. I didn't watch Cyborg in Bellator there but he didn't look terrible in the Legacy fight he had not long ago. Decent fight.


----------



## edlavis88

Cyborg is very 'chinny'. Page should KO him. It's a tiny step up in competition, i was hoping Doug Lima would fill in for that fight not the Daley fight tbh.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Michael Page is a beast. Would love to see him in UFC.


----------



## Joabbuac

Santos won't be fighting for a while, apparently that knee broke his skull... according to Big John.


----------



## mcbryde mats

Joabbuac said:


> Santos won't be fighting for a while, apparently that knee broke his skull... according to Big John.


I'm not surprised, that was the most brutal flying knee, ever!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Ahhh fk it. M.Cs being a girl and making me change my sig anyways so I may as well change it back to my MVP one.


----------



## Joabbuac

Holy shit...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-FKJkBj5o/


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

And MVP tested clean. Just saying.


----------



## Joabbuac

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And MVP tested clean. Just saying.


I knew you would be low enough use this to try and further your "point" Actually fukin called it :laugh:


----------



## Term

Joabbuac said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-FKJkBj5o/


Holy shit, Indeed. That is a scary injury.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Joabbuac said:


> I knew you would be low enough use this to try and further your "point" Actually fukin called it :laugh:


LOL, now watever blows your arguments is going low, specially this never seen destruction of a forehead. And knowing in advance you're gonna be blasted gives you top position now, hahaha.

BTW, Evangelista's life still at risk. He is in serious conditions.


----------



## Joabbuac

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> LOL, now watever blows your arguments is going low, specially this never seen destruction of a forehead. And knowing in advance you're gonna be blasted gives you top position now, hahaha.
> 
> BTW, Evangelista's life still at risk. He is in serious conditions.


How does this disprove anything i said? Have i ever said injuries cannot be caused without steroids? are you insane? 

and you will have to explain this "And knowing in advance you're gonna be blasted gives you top position now" in more detail, because i cannot decypher it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

As I've said before. You are not very bright. Ciao...


----------



## Joabbuac

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> As I've said before. You are not very bright. Ciao...


I know... that's why i am asking for explanation, also still wondering where i said people can only cause injuries while on steroids.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhh fk it. M.Cs being a girl and making me change my sig anyways so I may as well change it back to my MVP one.


Motherfukr didn't change my title either, it was part of my immunity deal.


----------



## LizaG

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/bellator-boss-confirms-promotion-to-handle-cyborg-medical-bills-will-pay-win-bonus-as-well?utm_source=fb-CYBORGWINBONUS&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook

Bellator have confirmed they're paying Cyborg's medical bills as well as giving him the win-portion of his pay too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

LizaG said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/bellator-boss-confirms-promotion-to-handle-cyborg-medical-bills-will-pay-win-bonus-as-well?utm_source=fb-CYBORGWINBONUS&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook
> 
> Bellator have confirmed they're paying Cyborg's medical bills as well as giving him the win-portion of his pay too.


So the worse you get beat, the more they pay you?


----------



## LizaG

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So the worse you get beat, the more they pay you?


That's a rather black and white interpretation.

The pay may be compensating for the amount of time he'll need off while/if he recovers. Fractured skulls are nasty shit....ask Tito Ortiz!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

LizaG said:


> That's a rather black and white interpretation.
> 
> The pay may be compensating for the amount of time he'll need off while/if he recovers. Fractured skulls are nasty shit....ask Tito Ortiz!


I'm sure plenty of people have had some horrible injuries that didn't create a viral image and didn't get a penny for it though.


----------



## Joabbuac

Doesn't the UFC offer full medical cover these days? So for them, in effect, the more you get beat the more you get paid is correct.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Doesn't the UFC offer full medical cover these days? So for them, in effect, the more you get beat the more you get paid is correct.


I wouldn't really say you get paid if your medicals are covered. I doubt Anderson Silva was kicking back with his leg flapping in the wind thinking "Anderson just got paaaaaid".


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wouldn't really say you get paid if your medicals are covered. I doubt Anderson Silva was kicking back with his leg flapping in the wind thinking "Anderson just got paaaaaid".


But the more it costs to fix you up, the more you are saving with the cover. So... in a sense its true. 

I know a UFC fighter, who isn't even 50-50 in his career who has had two pretty bad knee injuries, both needing operations plus physiotherapy and what ever else, UFC paid for it all to be done privately... you never hear about shit like that. 

Bellator... i think you need to make some noise about it to get anything.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> But the more it costs to fix you up, the more you are saving with the cover. So... in a sense its true.
> 
> I know a UFC fighter, who isn't even 50-50 in his career who has had two pretty bad knee injuries, both needing operations plus physiotherapy and what ever else, UFC paid for it all to be done privately... you never hear about shit like that.
> 
> Bellator... i think you need to make some noise about it to get anything.


Oh do you mean like injuries that aren't specifically caused by a fight and can be out of the cage? Yeah you barely ever hear about that.


----------



## Term

Joabbuac said:


> But the more it costs to fix you up, the more you are saving with the cover. So... in a sense its true.
> 
> .


I guess it would depend on the type of insurance. If the insurance is from a third party then no, if they are self insured then maybe. They probably just pay a fixed fee to either a insurance company or a fund that all fighters pull from. In either case it really doesn't cost them any more if one fighter is injured.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Joabbuac said:


> I know... that's why i am asking for explanation, also still wondering where i said people can only cause injuries while on steroids.


I never accused you of saying what you are asking, so, stop fooling around.
My line is PEDs don't give people super powers. Fighters are risking their lives in MMA fights by their own will fighting clean fighters or not.

Cheaters must be dealt with like the cheaters they are, not being accused of attempting murder. This is a hyperbole and I thought you did not like hyperboles.


----------



## Joabbuac

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I never accused you of saying what you are asking, so, stop fooling around.
> My line is PEDs don't give people super powers. Fighters are risking their lives in MMA fights by their own will fighting clean fighters or not.


Nobody said they did... why did you feel the need to come in here and say he tested clean then? Fighting someone on peds means there is more potential risk of being injured by that person, this irrefutable. 



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Cheaters must be dealt with like the cheaters they are, not being accused of attempting murder. This is a hyperbole and I thought you did not like hyperboles.


Never said attempted murder... i think i said assault... which means you are using hyperbole while accusing me of the same thing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Joabbuac said:


> Nobody said they did... why did you feel the need to come in here and say he tested clean then? Fighting someone on peds means there is more potential risk of being injured by that person, this irrefutable.


More potential risk, yes. Because you normally win a fight through inflicting physical damage to your opponent, but not superhero level damage inflicting.

You suggested Hunt should be compensated for brain damage, but he got more of it from a clean fighter.

I don't like to keep repeating myself. Look what a skinny dude like MVP can do to someone's skull. If Evangelista had turned his head, he would be dead.



Joabbuac said:


> Never said attempted murder... i think i said assault... which means you are using hyperbole while accusing me of the same thing.


Yeah, it wasn't you about the murdering line, Ronda started with this, but regarding assault, that shouldn't even be mentioned. These guys are paid to assault each other. That's what they do for a living.


----------



## Joabbuac

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> More potential risk, yes. Because you normally win a fight through inflicting physical damage to your opponent, but not superhero level damage inflicting.
> 
> You suggested Hunt should be compensated for brain damage, but he got more of it from a clean fighter.
> 
> I don't like to keep repeating myself. Look what a skinny dude like MVP can do to someone's skull. If Evangelista had turned his head, he would be dead.


He should be compensated, because the damage was illegal, its not about how much damage it is, not at all... 

This is an exaggerated comparison here, but say someone throws Lesnar a baseball bat, and he hits the guy in the face with it, does the injured party get compensated even if that bat didn't hit as hard as a JDS overhand? 

If MVP had hit that killing knee, while on steroids... can you imagine what the fall out there would be? I wouldn't bet against some kind of legal action coming against MVP.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Joabbuac said:


> *He should be compensated, because the damage was illegal, its not about how much damage it is, not at all...
> *
> This is an exaggerated comparison here, but say someone throws Lesnar a baseball bat, and he hits the guy in the face with it, does the injured party get compensated even if that bat didn't hit as hard as a JDS overhand?


YESSSSS. That is what I mean. Guy us risking his life in a fight that will eventually be ruled a no contest because a fool decided to cheat and got caught. He derserves compensation for that, no doubt.



Joabbuac said:


> If MVP had hit that killing knee, while on steroids... can you imagine what the fall out there would be? I wouldn't bet against some kind of legal action coming against MVP.


If MVP landed that knee on steroids, people would have a point saying he took some super human shit. Not the case and that's what I am saying. People have the ability to inflict deadly injuries being clean. Being on roids will give you a small percentage of power that will be in the range of difference between one fighter to another anyway. Fighters don't dope to specifically become stronger than their opponents, because it is common they fight against even stronger men regardless. They dope to be stronger them themselves, so to have a better chance either physically or/and psychologically.


----------

